# Aufrüstung oder Neuinvestition?



## RSTFutura (27. Februar 2016)

*Aufrüstung oder Neuinvestition?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich Frage mich, ob ich bei folgenden älteren Komponenten lediglich hier und da sinnvoll etwas aufrüsten soll/kann oder ob eine komplette Neuinvestition eher in Betracht kommen sollte!?
Die gängigen Games sollten halt sauber auf high (nicht ultra!) laufen...soll heißen ich brauch kein High End Rechner bzw. Komponenten.

Und genau dafür benötige ich Eure proffesionelle Meinung bzw. Rat!

Hier mal die Eckdaten:

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 (6.1) Professional 64 Bit / Service Pack 1 / DirectX 11.0 
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 760@2,8 Ghz / Lynnfield / Socket 1156 LGA (derzeit nicht übertaktet / wenn doch sollen wohl 3,6 - 3,8 Ghz ohne Probleme machbar sein)
Kühler & Lüfter: Noctua NH-U9DX i4 CPU-Kühler mit 2 x Noctua NF-P12 - 120mm Lüfter
Mainboard: ASUSTek P7P55D ATX
Arbeitsspeicher: 2 x 4 GB DDR3 G.skill Ripjaws / PC3-10700 
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforxe GTX 460 / 768 MB
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power BQT E5-500W Netzteil
Festplatte: Samsung HD642JJ ATA Device 640 GB 
Gehäuse: Aerocool RS-9 Devil Red inkl. 2 Lüfter
Monitor: LG Flatron L225 WT 22" FullHD 

Was denkt Ihr?

Danke für Eure Hilfe & schönes Wochenende!

Gruß
RST


----------



## luki0710 (27. Februar 2016)

Hallo RSTFutura, 

deine CPU hat ja auch schon 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel, trotzdem würde ich, bevor man neukauft,  mal schauen was damit Übertaktung drinne ist. Ich würde schätzen so wie ein 4570 oder mehr, habe ich aber keine Erfahrung drinne. 
Arbeitsspeicher könnte dann ja auch bleiben. 
So bei der Grafikkarte sage ich, du kaufst dir jetzt eine GTX 970 und schaust was passiert, gegeben falls es nicht kaufst du Bord+CPU  und behälst sie. 
Wenn du das nächste mal aufrüsten müsstest ist dann wohl ein neu System dran.
Ich weiß nicht wie das mit Übertaktung dann Strommäßig ist, warte da mal auf Herbboys Meinung.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2016)

Eine neue Grafikkarte MUSST du holen, die ist schon 2-3 Jahre überfällig, um höhere Details zu spielen   Kauf also eine und schau dann, ob die Gesamtpower mit der CPU Dir reicht. Wenn nein, dann kannst du ja immer noch auch CPU+Board neu holen.

Karten für hohe bis maximale Details: mindestens eine GTX 960 4GB oder R9 380 4GB für um die 200€, besser eine R9 390 oder GTX 970 (beide um die 350€), mehr wiederum lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## RSTFutura (28. Februar 2016)

Schönen guten Morgen!

Besten Dank schonmal für Eure Einschätzung. Freut mich das Ihr das so seht und nicht gleich nach einem neuen System schreit!

Reicht denn bei den neueren Grafikkarten + evtl.OC das aktuell verbaute be quiet! 500W noch aus?

Präferiert Ihr nen Hersteller bei der Grafikkarte? Und besteht noch der Irrglaube das ne Geforce bei nem Intel Chip besser wäre?


----------



## Alisis1990 (28. Februar 2016)

Ob AMD oder nvidia ist deiner CPU völlig egal 
Und das 500w NT von bequiet! Solltest du auch mit ner GTX 970 oder r9 390 noch nicht an seine Grenzen bringen.

Alles gut also


----------



## RSTFutura (28. Februar 2016)

Da bin ich aber beruhigt!

Und welche der beiden genannten Karten würdet Ihr für mein System in Anbetracht der etwas älteren CPU eher empfehlen?


----------



## Alisis1990 (28. Februar 2016)

Je nachdem was du ausgeben willst.  aber die gtx 960 bzw die amd r9 380 sind für full hd schon ziemlich gute Karten. Wenn du in Zukunft nicht weiter drüber nachdenkst deine cpu + Mainboard aufzurüsten kannst du da ruhig zugreifen. Und relativ günstig sind die auch. 3 eichen halt nicht unbedingt für maximale settings aber hohe einstellubgen sollte beide Karten wuppen


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2016)

RSTFutura schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber beruhigt!
> 
> Und welche der beiden genannten Karten würdet Ihr für mein System in Anbetracht der etwas älteren CPU eher empfehlen?


  wenn du erst seit kurzem unzufrieden bist, dann spricht das dafür, dass Dir an sich eine GTX 960 oder R9 380 völlig reichen wird, das wäre schon ein Riesenschub.    die nächstbesseren (GTX 970 und R9 390) sind zwar direkt ein deutliches Stück schneller, aber halt dann schon über 100€ teurer als die R9 380 / GTX 960. Ausnahme ist die R9 380X, die aber für ihr Leistungsplus im Vergleich zur R9 380 an sich zu teuer ist (230-250€ ).

Wenn du dann doch schon in einem Jahr nicht mehr zufrieden sein solltest, kannst du ja wieder eine neue kaufen - dann bekommst du für die GTX 960 oder R9 380 noch gutes Geld und hast sowieso nicht ganz so viel ausgegeben, und in nem Jahr hast du dann halt auch wieder neue, stärkere Karten zur Wahl. 

Wenn du aber gerne unbedingt alles auf "Ultra" spielen können willst, dann nimm eine GTX  970 oder R9 390. Und so oder so: hast du einen Shop, den du gerne nehmen würdest für den Kauf?


----------



## RSTFutura (29. Februar 2016)

Klasse danke für Euren Rat!

Nein hab keinen speziellen Shop oder Model bzw. Hersteller ins Auge gefasst.....

Hätte ggf. auch über einen Gebrauchtkauf (nur mit Restgarantie) gedacht....


----------



## HanFred (29. Februar 2016)

Beim neuen Tomb Raider gehen die ultra Texturen mit der GTX 970 bereits nicht mehr, weil diese nicht wirklich die ganzen 4GB nutzen kann sondern nur 3,5 (das Game zählt 3). Jedenfalls hat mir das ein Freund erzählt. Das Spiel besitze ich (noch) nicht, bin bisher aber sehr zufrieden mit der Grafikkarte (MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G).


----------



## Herbboy (29. Februar 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> Beim neuen Tomb Raider gehen die ultra Texturen mit der GTX 970 bereits nicht mehr, weil diese nicht wirklich die ganzen 4GB nutzen kann sondern nur 3,5 (das Game zählt 3). Jedenfalls hat mir das ein Freund erzählt.


 So was würde ich aber ausklammern, denn wenn ein Hersteller will, kann er JEDEM Spiel einen Textur- oder Ultra-Modus spendieren, der selbst eine GTX 980 Ti überfordert. idr sieht man den Unterschied zu den normalen "sehr hoch"-eingestellten Texturen zudem eh nicht. Und dass ein Spiel wegen der 3,5er-Grenze scheitert, weil es zwingend 3,7 braucht, aber gleichzeitig auf keinen Fall MEHR als 4GB, ist auch eher Zufall   Sprich: auch wenn die 4GB voll nutzbar wären, kann es sein, dass diese Ultra-Texturen nicht nutzbar sind. 

als GTX 970 kannst du zB diese nehmen 
MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V316-009R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V316-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV07F0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SuperClocked ACX 2.0, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (04G-P4-2974) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und bei der R9 390 (nen Tick schneller, 8GB, aber bei Last ca 100W mehr Strombedarf) 
Gigabyte Radeon R9 390 Gaming G1, 8GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-R939G1 GAMING-8GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI R9 390 Gaming 8G, Radeon R9 390, 8GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-041R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich hab auch extra drauf geachtet, dass die bei Dir passen, denn bei 29,5cm Länge ist Schluss. Die rausgesuchten Karten sind maximal 28cm lang. 


Nebenbei: 500W mit 2x PCIe 8Pin hat Dein Netzteil wohl, aber wenn ich es richtig sehe, ist das schon vor fast 10 Jahren auf den Markt gekommen. Wenn du es jetzt auch schon 5-6 Jahre oder länger nutzt, könnte man vlt mal ein neues besorgen, denn die modernen Modelle sind effizienter und haben bessere Schutzschaltungen, und nach so vielen Jahren lässt die effektive Leistung eines Netzteils auch was nach.


----------



## luki0710 (29. Februar 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> So was würde ich aber ausklammern, denn wenn ein Hersteller will, kann er JEDEM Spiel einen Textur- oder Ultra-Modus spendieren, der selbst eine GTX 980 Ti überfordert.



Siehe Skyrim, da können alle Karten ins schwitzen kommen. Kommt aber auch auf die Optimierung an, wenns alles schön kompakt ist und nur das rein gespeichert wird, was gebraucht wird geht das auch mit nicht all zu viel.


----------



## Golgomaph (29. Februar 2016)

Hey!

Ich habe kürzlich mit ein paar Kumpels die TheDivision-Beta´s gezockt, einer der beiden mit einer 660 mit 2GB VRAM. Vom Tackt her ist die 660 ja noch relativ gut dabei, wir haben ansatzweise auf den gleichen Settings gespielt. Bloß irgendwann hat er gefragt, ob bei uns auch die Texturen relativ spät laden, beispielsweise von Plakaten. Also direkt mal einen Blick in GPU-Z geworfen .. mein Grafikspeicher war mehr als voll, seiner auch. Letztendlich hat das Spiel also die "nötigsten" Texturen geladen und alles was darüber hinausgeht quasi als "Luxus", soviel dein Speicher hergegeben hat. Sprich letztendlich, wenn die 970 in die kritische Phase kommen sollte, dass ihr Takt für Ultra-Settings ausreichen würde, der VRAM theoretisch aber zu klein wäre, würde es bei solchen Spielen absolut kein Problem darstellen. 

Ich denke mal dass ist überhaupt nichts neues sondern mir davor einfach nie aufgefallen, aber somit sollte der Grafikspeicher allgemein eigentlich niemals in irgendeiner Weise dem Takt etc. in die Quere kommen, oder? 
Ich weiß ebenfalls dass bei besagtem Bekannten Tomb Raider auf hohen Einstellungen sehr gut lief, und dass nur mit 2GB VRAM .. kann mir also nicht vorstellen dass es auf Ultra mit dem 1,75-fachen nicht laufen sollte o_O


----------



## RSTFutura (29. Februar 2016)

@ *Herbboy*

Besten Dank für die Links etc.!


----------



## RSTFutura (9. März 2016)

Kurzes Update:

Hab mir nun die GTX970 geholt da Sie in der Tat besser in mein "älteres" System passt als die etwas schnellere, heißere und hunrigere R9 390. Bei nem neueren System wäre die Entscheidung natürlich anders ausgefallen....
Die Tage gab es diesen GTX970 Deal für 299 Euro inkl. The Division & Farcry Primal.....hat mir alles in allem zugesagt, daher auch gleich gekauft!

Hätte jetzt nur mal noch die Frage betreffend des OC beim i5 760 @ 2.80Ghz....bevor ich mit dem OC anfange, gibt es Erfahrungen wieviel (nur ungefähr) mehr Leistung (fps) das bei aktuellen Titeln rausholen kann wenn ich etwa auf 3,6 - 3,8 Ghz hoch gehen würde? Ich weiß es gibt CPU wie auch GPU lastige Games....aber so ganz grob vieleicht?

Tausend Dank!

VG 
RSTFutura


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2016)

Das kann man ganz schwer sagen. Aber Sagen wir mal, dass du 20% mehr Takt hinkriegst, dann wirst du vermutlich um die 10-15% mehr FPS haben, in einigen Spielen aber auch so gut wie gar nix (weil die CPU eh schon schnell genug ist für die FPS, die die Grafikkarte maximal schafft), und in ganz wenigen Games vlt sogar die vollen 20% mehr.


----------



## RSTFutura (10. März 2016)

In Ordnung, dank Dir!


----------

